# Rare??



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Why do some people think these are so rare??

http://cgi.ebay.com/AFX-Rare-Black-..._trkparmsZalgo=NGRI&its=I&itu=UA&otn=12&ps=63

I have several and I got them fairly cheap!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

LOL really I should start selling mine


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Who released those anyways??? RM


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

A distributor friend (Hercules Hobbies) contracted to have these made through Tomy prior to GB stepping into the Tomy picture....they sold body only for $10 each, but have been sold out for some time now.

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

John,The wholesale price was$12.Sold like hotcakes at $20.Eric was going to do them in gray next but GB got into Tomy.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Nice color , it is a little hard to find. not sure if it would qualify as rare though. they pop up here and there on the bay usually in the 15 -25 dollar range, depending on how bad someone wants it


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

SCJ said:


> A distributor friend (Hercules Hobbies) contracted to have these made through Tomy prior to GB stepping into the Tomy picture....they sold body only for $10 each, but have been sold out for some time now.
> 
> --------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com





tomhocars said:


> John,The wholesale price was$12.Sold like hotcakes at $20.Eric was going to do them in gray next but GB got into Tomy.



Okay, who or what is GB?

Randy.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Black Nomads.....*

GB is Gary Beedle........... of Scale Auto. Tommy, it's Alex not Eric, just to clarify. I remember them at $12 too.:dude:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

A popular model, well executed in a cool color, in a somewhat limited run...who'd a thunk it? :tongue:


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

A black 57 was also released as an SRT packaged car - #8739. I don't have them in front of me, but aren't they the same? If not, what's the difference?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

whould it be the body style?


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

tomhocars said:


> John,The wholesale price was$12.Sold like hotcakes at $20.Eric was going to do them in gray next but GB got into Tomy.


Okay, so I can't type or remember things so well any more.......I can still see :freak: the little buggers.

There were a few released in the Tomy blister some how (GB again?)...all I remember is Alex being ticked (and rightfully so).

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Yeah John,you, me and Bob are a little older from when we started.You can try Alex at model empire.Tomy and his car is the same.Tomy is packaged.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

mr_aurora said:


> GB is Gary Beedle........... of Scale Auto. Tommy, it's Alex not Eric, just to clarify. I remember them at $12 too.:dude:


Thank you Bob.

Randy.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I bought 2 for $20 a pop back in 2001... love them!


----------

